# Milwaukee hand tools vs......



## pancake808 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Milwaukee electrician strippers* "8/10" vs klien "8/10"

Really like this/would buy again

Pros>
heavy duty spring loaded
good needle nose tip 
size
reamer

cons>
weight
no crimps 
limited bolt cutter
wire loop get getting used to
*
Milwaukee ****** "4/10" vs klien "10/10" or even stanley fatmax "7/10"

Would not buy again!!

Pros>
reamer 

cons>
doesn't cut very well 
tip of cutting area is has v shape that wont let you flush cut using very tip.

*Milwaukee electrician channel lock* "10/10"

would buy again.really like it/use it alot "8 pouch size"

pros> 

these are awsome , one hand adjusting with a spring pin
made to grab nuts bolts and lock washers
reamer

cons> 
none

*Milwaukee linesman* "8/10" vs klien "9/10" vs channel lock "7/10"

buy again

Pros>
good leverage cutting
good light hammer
handle comfort

cons> 
a little surface rust
kinda long


----------



## djmessina (Apr 29, 2012)

*Like me*

Had the Milwaukee screwdriver set and they were decent I like the quick strip feature in the handles but hated there 6 in 1 screwdriver.

For linemans I'm a strict Klien person and others is heresy in my opinion.

Milwaukee strippers are bar none and now I don't mess up wire strippers using them like needle nose because of milwuakee's dual design.

The Milwaukee dikes are decent just as good as the Klein in cutting and the reaming feature is good too I guess.

The best are the Milwaukee channel locks perfect in everyway and the mouth design prevents me from turning emt into an oval when gripping down on it.


----------

